# foundationless starter



## beekeeper120 (Jul 30, 2011)

I have two questions along the same line. 

I obtained a deep with 3 frames of cut out natural comb, rest of the frames are standard foundation. The bees started building out on the 4th normal foundation but have not touched the remaining frames. Can I take out the 6 remainder frames, take out the foundation and place them back in the deep with starter strips ( from the foundation on the standard frames)? My idea is that they will draw out the foundationless frames and all would be well. Then I can phase out the one frame with the standard foundation.

Second question is if I get a Nuc with 5 full frames of brood,honey, pollen exc and transfer them into a deep can I do the same thing as above with the remaining 5 frames?

Last question should I get some of that foundation wire and thread it into the foundationless deep frames or does it not matter?

BTW the owner that did the cut out has had the deep for several months and when I got it they don't seem to interested in building out any other frames. So I am thinking they do not like the foundation that is in there now and have not expanded there hive due to that..Either that our they are just lazy. 

Regards All


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You can take the foundation out. Bees have not been pulling foundation this past month on the left coast. It will really pick up with Brazilian Pepper that just started in Hillsborough. You should see Pepper soon.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Just cut the comb out and leave the top row of cells (or better a row all the way around).


----------

